
Learning Python – day one. - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/2010/10/15/learning-python-day-one/
======
siruva07
how long have you been programming? do you have a lot of experience? I
recently started on RailsTutorial. Checked out your blog and liked your stuff

